# سؤال عن جهنم  المسيحيه



## new_osamah (10 فبراير 2010)

سلام لكم 

ياريت اعرف منك ما هي جهنم في الكتاب المقدس  وكيف يتعذب من يدخلها

وياريت الايات طبعا التي تتكلم عن هذا 

سلام المسيح


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2010)

جهنم (Gehenna) هى مكان العذاب الآبدى ويسمى جهنم أو ( البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت)

وهى مأخوذة من عبارة عبرية تعنى ( وادى إبن هنوم)


ووادي هنوم يقع فى جنوب شرق أورشليم (إش 18 : 16 ,نح 11 :30) وبينها وبين جبل الزيتون.


----------



## صوت الرب (10 فبراير 2010)

جهنم هي النار الأبدية التي لا تطفأ كما نقرأ
في  مرقس الأصحاح 9 العدد 45
 وَإِنْ أَعْثَرَتْكَ رِجْلُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا. خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ أَعْرَجَ مِنْ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَكَ رِجْلاَنِ و تطرح في 
َُ جَهَنَّمَ فِي النَّارِ الَّتِي لاَ تُطْفَأُ

و هذا المكان معد للأشرار الذين لم يقبلوا الخلاص و الفداء
 متى الأصحاح 13 العدد 41 
يُرْسِلُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ فَيَجْمَعُونَ مِنْ مَلَكُوتِهِ جَمِيعَ الْمَعَاثِرِ وَفَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ
يَطْرَحُونَهُمْ فِي أَتُونِ النَّارِ.

العذاب هناك أبدي و شديد ( متى 13 : 42 )
هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2010)

*ثانيا:بعض نصوص من الكتاب المقدس:
وهناك وصف لجهنم هكذا فى الكتاب المقدس بعهديه:
فى أنجيل مرقس
" جهنم... النار التى تطفأ , وحيث دودهم (يقصد الأشرار) لا يموت" ( مر 9 : 43-48)
وفى سفر إشعياء النبى يقول:
"ويخرجون ويرون جثث الناس , الذين عصوا على , لأن دودهم لايموت, ونارهم لا تطفأ" (إش 66 : 24)
أى يتعذبون إلى الأبد.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2010)

ثالثا عن كيف يتم العذاب:
فهو عقاب الجسد والروح فى جهنم:
+ يأخذ الجسد- بعد القيامة- شكل الجسد العادى فى الدنيا , بعد أن يتغير إلى طبيعة إخرى غير غريزية ( 1كو 15 : 51-52).
+ يوم الدينونة " عظيم ومخيف جدآ" ( يؤ 2 :1, صف 15: 1, يو 2 :11)
+طرح الأشرار فى نار جهنم ( مت 13 : 42 , 24 :51, لو 18 : 23, رؤ 20: 14-15)
+يصعد عذاب دخانهم إلى الأبد . ولا تكون لهم راحة أبدآ ( رؤ 21:8)


+عذاب بدنى للجسد الفاسد : (عذاب حواس)

(1)عذاب للعين الشريرة " حفظ لهم ضباب إلى الأبد" ( يهوذا 13)
فى الظلمة الخارجية حيث لا يرون سوى وميض الشياطين وهى تمر بجوارهم فى نارهم.

(2) عذاب الأنوف (حاسة الشم)

( فتطرح قتلاهم وينبعث النتن من جيفهم ( يقصد جثث متعفنة كريهة الرائحة)...(إش 34 : 3-4)

وكذلك هناك عذاب للآذان واللسان الدنس حيث كل الحواس لازم أن تعاقب على ما أرتبكت

وهناك أيضآ عقاب للروح​


----------



## new_osamah (10 فبراير 2010)

ياريت تفهموني ازاي  ربنا رب المحبه والمغفره  يقوم بتعذيب البشر الذين لم يؤمنو به ومؤمننن باديان اخري بالوراثه وعن طريق الجهل الذين يعيشون فيه وليس لهم زنب في ذلك لانهم وجدو نفسهم هكذا في العالم يفكرون باتجاه واحد وهو اتجاه دينهم والجهل يسيطر عليهم كما ترون 

وحاجه كمان ان الكاثوليك يؤمنون بخلاص غير المؤمنين كما قرر المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني في دستورهم الرعوي عام 1965 أن من لم يؤمن ولم يعمد من كافة البشر سوف ينالون الاشتراك في سر الفصح والقيامة ويتوقف خلاصه بذلك أن كانوا من ذوى النية الحسنة !

ياريت حد يفهمني الموضوعين دول ....

سلام المسيح


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2010)

أهم تعريف لجهنم هو مكان يشعر من فيه بالحرمان من الله...إلى الأبد...دون أي أمل أو رجاء في العودة...


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2010)

*اولا ليه العذاب أبدى:
1- أن جودة الله ليست رحمة فقط , بل قداسة دائمة وصلاح وبر وهى مضادة للخطية.
2- أن الخطية قد لا تفارق صاحبها بموته (تظل عثراته ونتيجة أفعاله فى آخرين)
وأنه يجب بقاء عذابها , لأن الله خالد وقداسته خالدة وأن الشرير قد أعتدى على قداسته الدائمة.

3- أن خلود العذاب يوافق العدل الأهى, لأن الديان لا ينظر للأفعال فقط, ولكن إلى القلوب (النيات).
فالشرير لم ينقطع حبه للخطية من قلبه , حتى بعد موته, ولو بقى حيآ فى الدنيا , لرغب فى إرتكابها إلى مالا نهاية.
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2010)

سلام و نعمه اخي

الغير مؤمن الي ما وصلش ليه دعوه يسوع ناموسه نفسه 

يعني ايه ناموسه نفسه

يعني ربنا هيحاسبه بحسب الضمير

لان مثلا بواب امي جاهل

و اتربي مسلم

اكيد لو نيته خالصه ربنا عارفها يعني مش هيظلمه

انما الي يعرف و يجحد افتكر يستاهل يا اسامه


اما بخصوص المطهر لم اجيبك لانه سؤال طائفي شويه ههههههههههه و لانه مش عندي اصلا انت عارف انه مش عندنا للاسف عندي المطهر ينافي الشفاعه الكفاريه للمسيح علي الصليب 

ان المؤمن مبرر بايمانه و باعترافه بعمل المسيح الكفاري علي الصليب

لذلك المطهر ضد العمل الكفاري و التبرير بالايمان بان يسوع حمل خطايا من امن بانه حمل تلك الخطايا ... شخص مؤمن مخلص يروح فتره في النار بس طبعا الخاطئ المستوجب جهنم الغير بار بيروح لان الايمان ثمرته البر فاهمني....يعني العمل الكفاري معاه توبه

انما المطهر ضده لان كدا الواحد عامل زي الاشعريه منزله بين اثنين هههههههههههههه

يبقي فرقوا ايه عن المسلمين بقي


مع كامل حبي و احترااااااااااامي للطرف القائل كدا


غير المؤمن غير مخلص اذا عرف كل حاجه و رفض

اذا لم يعلم هما صح لان غير المؤمن ناموسه نفسه و ضميره و سيحاسب منه

ارجو اكون قد وضحت لك اخي الكريم

و غبت كتير اخي لا تطيل الغيبه كدا علينا ههههههههه

سلام المسيح


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2010)

*سيدخل أورشليم السمائية من كل المؤمنين المفديين الصانعين الخيرات( ررررررررراجع 
خر 32:32-33 , دا 12: 1 , لو 10 :20 , فى 4 : 3, عب 12 : 23)


+ ويقيد إسم المسيحى - فور عماده- فى سفر الحياة , 
ويحذف الله إسم المرء من سفر الحياة عندما يخطئ ويستمر فى خطئه فى الخطية ويرفض التوبة ( خرو 32: 33 , رؤ 22:19)*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2010)

صح يبقي يا اسامه بالعقل

هل المطهر ينافي تلك العقائد ام يوافقها

بالنظره لسفر الرؤيه نجده ينافيها قليلا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## new_osamah (10 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> سلام و نعمه اخي
> 
> الغير مؤمن الي ما وصلش ليه دعوه يسوع ناموسه نفسه
> 
> ...





ازيك يا تروث 

انشالله تكوني  _بخير_ وصحه وسلامه..



جميل جدا يا تروث الكلام الازرق بس هل الكل موافق عليه لان واحد صحبي مسيحي قالي لأ مينفعش!

انا اللي خلاني اطرح السوال اني الحمدلله حاسس بمحبة ربنا العظيمه ومغفرته وحاسس انه هيغفر للناس دي

وحبيت عن طريق الناس اللي عارفه و فاهمه احسن مني هنا تفهمني بالظبط الموضوع

نشوف بقيت الاخوه هيوفوكي ولا ايه 

سلام المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2010)

اصل يا اسامه واحد زي البواب الي تحت هل هيحاسب زي واحد بيحارب المسيحيه ليل نهار زي الشيخ فلان و الشيخ فلان

ربنا هوا الديان العادل ولا نعرف كيفيه الدينونه يومتها

سلام و نعمه


----------



## yousef5 (11 فبراير 2010)

حتي يا اخي truth هؤلاء الشيوخ معهم عزرهم لانهم في جهل منذ قرون عديده 
ولو انت نشاءت في مثل ظروفهم كنت ستفعل مثلهم  ويمكن اكثر 

لكن انت محظوظ 

هل ربنا هيحسبهم علي جهل وتعصب ليس لهم زنب فيه لانهم وجدو انفسهم كذلك بعقول محدوده


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2010)

معتقدش

بس عارف يا يوسف البعض بيبقي عارف كويس و بيتحدي و بيكابر مش كدا ولا ايه البعض كدا فعلا بيتحدي لمجرد العند و البعض للاسف مسكين

عارف فيه وصف لربنا عندنا في الانجيل لربنا

وصف جميل اوي

*فاحص القلوب الكلي*

يعني بيفحص القلب من الاول للاخر 

مجرد ما الواحد ما هيقف يعني قدام بنا كل شئ هيتكشف

مش كلمه فاحص القلوب الكلي دي جميله

يعني ربنا هوا الي يهفحص القلوب

نحن لسنا اهل تكفير و احكام مسبقه كالبعض و لكن يوجد حالا واضحه اوي ههههههههه مش كدا

زي مثلا اسامه بن لادن

و صدقني الي اضل و جهل الناس دي يا يوسف له عذاب اكبر من الكل يعني مش هيتساب مرتاح

مش بذمتك دي عداله ولالا

و عموما الاخوه هنا هيوضحوا اكتر للاخ اسامه و لك

انا ساعدت قدر امكاني

سلام و نعمه


----------



## yousef5 (11 فبراير 2010)

طب سؤال مني ليك 

ايه اللي هيستافده الشخص او ربنا بعد التعذيب ده 

هل ده هيحل حاجه او هيعود بالنفع علي حد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2010)

الانسان هوا الي بيعذب نفسه

قلبه الاسود هوا سبب عذابه

قولي يا يوسف

هل من العدل ان الام تيريزا تبقي في مكان واحد مع ستالين و هتلر و البلاوي الي خربوا الدنيا

استحاله

تصرفاتك و ارادتك الكامله بتوديك المكان الي انتا مستحقه

العذاب موجود لان ربنا لما بيقول كلمه مش بيرجع فيها

و لان الانسان هوا اهلك نفسه

قتل لغيره و انتحار و اذي و اباده جماعيه و دعاره و حاجات مقرفه

هل الناس الي نازله اذي فينا ليل نهار تتساوي بالناس الضعيفه الي اتأذت و اتظلمت و كانت علاقتها بربنا حلوه

خلاص الوحش اخد خيراته في دنيته اربعه و عشرين الف قيراط

اقري القصه دي و قولي رايك


*19 «كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ غَنِيٌّ وَكَانَ يَلْبَسُ الأَُرْجُوانَ وَالْبَزَّ وَهُوَ يَتَنَعَّمُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ مُتَرَفِّهاً. 
20 وَكَانَ مِسْكِينٌ اسْمُهُ لِعَازَرُ الَّذِي طُرِحَ عِنْدَ بَابِهِ مَضْرُوباً بِالْقُرُوحِ 
21 وَيَشْتَهِي أَنْ يَشْبَعَ مِنَ الْفُتَاتِ السَّاقِطِ مِنْ مَائِدَةِ الْغَنِيِّ بَلْ كَانَتِ الْكِلاَبُ تَأْتِي وَتَلْحَسُ قُرُوحَهُ. 
22 فَمَاتَ الْمِسْكِينُ وَحَمَلَتْهُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ إِلَى حِضْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ. وَمَاتَ الْغَنِيُّ أَيْضاً وَدُفِنَ 
23 فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَهُوَ فِي الْعَذَابِ وَرَأَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَلِعَازَرَ فِي حِضْنِهِ 
24 فَنَادَى: يَا أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمُ ارْحَمْنِي وَأَرْسِلْ لِعَازَرَ لِيَبُلَّ طَرَفَ إِصْبَعِهِ بِمَاءٍ وَيُبَرِّدَ لِسَانِي لأَنِّي مُعَذَّبٌ فِي هَذَا اللهِيبِ. 
25 فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ: يَا ابْنِي اذْكُرْ أَنَّكَ اسْتَوْفَيْتَ خَيْرَاتِكَ فِي حَيَاتِكَ وَكَذَلِكَ لِعَازَرُ الْبَلاَيَا. وَالآنَ هُوَ يَتَعَزَّى وَأَنْتَ تَتَعَذَّبُ. 
26 وَفَوْقَ هَذَا كُلِّهِ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ هُوَّةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ قَدْ أُثْبِتَتْ حَتَّى إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الْعُبُورَ مِنْ هَهُنَا إِلَيْكُمْ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ وَلاَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ يَجْتَازُونَ إِلَيْنَا. 
27 فَقَالَ: أَسْأَلُكَ إِذاً يَا أَبَتِ أَنْ تُرْسِلَهُ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَبِي 
28 لأَنَّ لِي خَمْسَةَ إِخْوَةٍ حَتَّى يَشْهَدَ لَهُمْ لِكَيْلاَ يَأْتُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً إِلَى مَوْضِعِ الْعَذَابِ هَذَا. 
29 قَالَ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ: عِنْدَهُمْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ. لِيَسْمَعُوا مِنْهُمْ. 
30 فَقَالَ: لاَ يَا أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ. بَلْ إِذَا مَضَى إِلَيْهِمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يَتُوبُونَ. 
31 فَقَالَ لَهُ: إِنْ كَانُوا لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَلاَ إِنْ قَامَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يُصَدِّقُونَ»*.

القصه عن واحد طايح مظلوم و التاني ظالم

هل هيتساووا

لا العذاب هياخد حق المظلوم بقي مش هيبقي مظلوم في الحياه و هناك كمان ههههههههههه

اقراها و قولي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2010)

اهم جملتين

*فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ: يَا ابْنِي اذْكُرْ أَنَّكَ اسْتَوْفَيْتَ خَيْرَاتِكَ فِي حَيَاتِكَ وَكَذَلِكَ لِعَازَرُ الْبَلاَيَا. وَالآنَ هُوَ يَتَعَزَّى وَأَنْتَ تَتَعَذَّبُ. *


*30 فَقَالَ: لاَ يَا أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ. بَلْ إِذَا مَضَى إِلَيْهِمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يَتُوبُونَ. 
31 فَقَالَ لَهُ: إِنْ كَانُوا لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَلاَ إِنْ قَامَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يُصَدِّقُونَ».*


----------



## alaakamel30 (11 فبراير 2010)

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
اهلا بك اخ اسامة
بالنسبة لسؤالك هل هناك رجاء للغير مسيحى فى حياة ابدية،الحق انها مختلف عليها طائفيا ولا مجال هنا للحديث عنها.
ولكن ما دفعنى للرد على سؤالك هو طلب معرفتك هل الله المحب يعذب الناس لمجرد إنهم رفضوه او لم يسمعوا عنه.
الحق يا عزيزى أننا نفسر دائما هذة الإشكالية بشكل مغاير للحقيقة ولا نستطيع ان نلوم الله عن سوء تفسيرنا بل اللوم كل اللوم علينا.
أولا الجنة والنار كمفهوم مسيحى هما مكانان احدهما يتمتع فيه البشر بالصلة المفقودة مع الله والتى فقدناها مع سقوط أدم،والآخر هو مكان تختبر فيه ألم الإنفصال عن هذا الكائن المسبب لحياتك
ثانيا: النار لم تعد من البداية للإنسان بل للشيطان وأعوانه
ثالثا:النار هو مفهوم مادى لحالة معنوية،ليس ضروريا ان تكون نار حقيقية، فى حالات كثيرة يقول الانسان مجازيا انا عايش فى نار.
رابعا:النار ليس عقاب من الله والجنة ليست مكافأة منه ولكن هو إختيار بشرى محض فيما ستؤول له حياتك الابدية،أقصد ان الانسان يختار بمحض إرادته نهاية طريقه،علبة السجائر مكتوب عليها التدخين يؤدى للوفاة إذن هل الوفاة هى عقوبة من الشركة المنتجة للمدخن؟ نحن من يختار الطريق والنهاية التى يؤدى إليها.
أرجو أن تكون الفكرة وضحت
سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لك


----------



## alaakamel30 (11 فبراير 2010)

أسف عزيزتى تروث
مشاركتى جاءت شديدة الشبه بعد مشاركتك بوقت قصير
ربما ال telepathy بدأت فى التفاعل هههههههه
سلام يسوع المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2010)

> ربما ال telepathy بدأت فى التفاعل هههههههه



شايف يا يوسف القوي الفوق الطبيعيه طلعت عشانك اهو يا عم

هههههههههه

بس مشاركه علاء اقري الصراحه لانه بتاع فلسفه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## yousef5 (11 فبراير 2010)

يا اخي العزيز 

مفيش حد بيعمل شر بمزاجه 
هو طبيعته كده نتيجة التربيه والبيئه وكده 
المتعصبين المسلمين دول وجدو نفسهم كده وتفكيرهم كده 
المشكله كمان مش هل يحق انه يتعزب ولا لأ المشكله ان ايه الفايده من تعذيبه  
مش هتلاقي اي فائده من تعذيبه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 فبراير 2010)

الله سمى مكان العقاب ( جهنم ) وهو من  (وادى هنوم) مجرد اسم لمكان العقاب

لا اعرف ان كان هناك عذاب جسدى فى الجهنم  ولكن اعرف انه هناك ندم كبير .. 
انظر معى
*John 3:19 ​*​​وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. ​

فالانسان امامه خياران .. 
1-ان يختار النور ( لا احد يعرف االنور الا عندما يرى الشعاع ) .. اقصد ان يختبر المسيح
2-ان يختار الابتعاد عن النور .. اى يفضل الظلمة

من يحب الظلمة اكتر من النور .. فالله يضعه ايضا بعد الموت .. فى الظلمة البعيدة عن الله ( النور ) 
فلو نظرت للامر النظرة الصحيحة ستشعر ان من يفضل الظلمة ثم تضعه فى الظلام .. فأنت لا تظلمه ( لان الانسان قد اختار بنفسه )

يا ريت تكون فهمت قصدى 
سلام الله معك​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2010)

> وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً.



هذا هوا الملخص

زي ما قولت لك

القلب الاسود هوا الي بيحطنا هناك

تخيل انتا لو ستالين الي قرف الناس في دنيتها و خلاهم كفرواااااااااااااااا من عيشتهم متنعم زي مثلا اي مسيحي في العصر الاول جاهد عشان ايمانه

في وجه نظرك دا عدل

الله عادل كما هوا رحيم

و العدل بيقول ان الفسدان دا عقابه لان كل شجره رديه تصنع اثمارا رديه تطرح في النار

يعني الزرع البايظ بيحرقوه

تخيل انت تاجر رقيق من العصر دا متنعم زي واحد قضي حياته يبشر بالله

دا في وجهه نظرك صح

بتقولي ربنا هيستفاد ايه

احقاق العداله الي احد من السيف

و الانسان الي عايش في الضلمه هيكمل ضلمه هناك مش فارقه يعني مش كدا ولا ايه

ربنا يخلص اهل بيتي و يخلص شعب مصر اصلا من الضلمه

ولو ان البعض اختار خلاص

سلام و نعمه


----------



## alaakamel30 (11 فبراير 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> يا اخي العزيز
> 
> مفيش حد بيعمل شر بمزاجه
> هو طبيعته كده نتيجة التربيه والبيئه وكده
> ...


 
هل سقوط أدم وحواء كان بسبب التربية والبيئة الفاسدة؟
هل قتل قايين لاخيه نتيجة للتربية والبيئة الفاسدة؟
هل صراع الأجنة التوأم فى بطن الأم هو نتيجة للتربية والبيئة الفاسدة؟
عزيزى التربية والبيئة الاجتماعية والثقافة وغيرها من العوامل الاجتماعية والمعتقدات الفكرية والدينية بل والعوامل المناخية أيضا قد تساهم فى ظهور الشر الى الحيز المنظور ولكن ليست هى السبب فى وجوده. هناك فرق كبير بين العامل المسبب والكاشف.

للمرة الثانية مفهومك للنار على إنها عقاب هو تفسيرك الشخصى وليس فكر الله؟ الله لا يعاقبك على ما إقترفته من أخطاء ولكن الدينونة هى نتاج طبيعى وحتمى للمسالك والدروب التى اخترتها أنت بنفسك وهى أعظم دليل على إحترام الله لحريتك الشخصية التى يحترمها الله جدا حتى فى إختيارك الأبدى.

هل تسمح لى بسؤال ؟ انت ترفض دينونة الله ولكنك تؤمن بدينونة البشر لبعضهم البعض ، اذا هاجمك شخص فانت تهاجمه ايضا واذا سبك تسبه،واذا سرقك تطالب الشرطة بضبطه وعقابه فلماذا تبخل على الله بدينونته للبشر مع العلم بأن الدينونة ليست عقاب من الله، لو الدينونة عقاب لما جاء المسيح ليخلصنا منها ويدفع هو ثمن خطايانا،الدينونة هى نظام كونى حتمى لا نستطيع التحايل عليه وجاء يسوع المسيح لتغيير هذة الحتمية،ودليل على حتمية الدينونة هو تجسد المسيح فاذا كانت الدينونة من الاشياء التى يمكن التغاضى عنها لما جاء المسيح وتجرع كل هذة الآلام.
سؤال أخير هل لو قمت انا بقتلك وإغتصاب أهل بيتك وحرق مسكنك، هل ستكون سعيدا بعد ذلك لو قابلتنى فى الفردوس؟!!!!

سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لك


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (11 فبراير 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> يا اخي العزيز
> 
> مفيش حد بيعمل شر بمزاجه
> هو طبيعته كده نتيجة التربيه والبيئه وكده
> ...




*إيه فايدة المحكمة في الارض والقاضي ووكيل النيابة والمحامي ايه رأيك نقفل الكلام ده ؟!*
*بيستفيد ايه القاضي لما يحكم على قاتل بالإعدام ؟!*
*مش هتلاقي اي فايدة للقاضي غير تحقيق العدالة ..*
*متقوليش عشان مايقتلش حد تاني لأنو قاتل *
*ممكن يحكم عليه بالسجن المؤبد !*
*الله كامل العدل مش هيظلم حد ابدا ومحدش من حقو يدخل في العدالة لأن ده عمل الله فقط *
*يعني محدش يعرف الله هيحكم ازاي . *


----------



## baher 1 (11 فبراير 2010)

طيب انا كدا تهت فى الموضوع

انا عايز اعرف العذاب فى جهنم هل هو

*** عذاب مادى (نار تحرق جسمك ، صرير اسنان ، الخ... )

*** ولا عذاب نفسي (عن طريق الوحدة و  الانفصال و البعد عن الله )

 ياريت حد يفهمنى


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2010)

أهم شيء العذاب الروحي!

لكن أظن كل كيان الإنسان يتعذب...

لا يهم نوع العذاب...المهم أنك لا تريد أن تكون هناك


----------



## new_osamah (11 فبراير 2010)

كلام الاخ يوسف كنت بفكر فيه كتير ايام الادينيه وحتي دلوقتي ساعات بفكر فيه وده اللي خلاني اعمل الموضوع ده 

واللي خلاني برده اعمل الموضوع ده اني حاسس بمحبة ربنا العظيمه وحاسس انه هيغفر للناس دي

وكلام تروث ريحني جدا لما قالت 



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> سلام و نعمه اخي
> 
> الغير مؤمن الي ما وصلش ليه دعوه يسوع ناموسه نفسه
> 
> ...



لكن مش عارف الاخوه هنا موافقينها ولا لأ فياريت اعرف رائيهم 

دي حاجه 

بالنسبه لاخ يوسف انا فكرت في كلامك كتير ووصلت اننا غير مؤهلين لمعرفة حكمة ربنا في انه يعمل جهنم  وايه الهدف منها 
وبرده محبة ربنا العظيمه اللي كل مسيحي بجد بيحس بيها بتخلي الواحد عنده امل كبير في ان ربنا يغفر للناس اللي مقدرتش توصل لطريق المسيح لاسباب خارجه عن ارداتهم 

وانت يا اخ يوسف لما هتعرف المسيح هتفهم الكلام اللي بقوله كويس اوي ومش هتفكر في جهنم كتير زي دلوقتي 

حاول تقرا عن يسوع واطرح اي سؤال يجي في دماغك هنا وبعدين الانجيل وياريت تبدا بالعهد الجديد زي ماعملت وصدقني هتتفاجئ وتدهش بكلام يسوع المسيح وهتعرف انه الطريق الوحيد لمعرفة الله 

سلام المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2010)

محدش هيقولك موافقيني ولالا عشان السؤال طائفي هههههههههه

هبقي اقولك يا اسامه عل جمب

سلام و نعمه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 فبراير 2010)

قال الله بوضوح :

*Rev 21:8 *
وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ، فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي». ​ 
*John 3:18 *اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ الْوَحِيدِ. 
*John 3:19 *وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. 


اما عن قول بولس

*Rom 2:14 *

لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ، مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ، فَهؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ، 
هو يتكلم عن الاعمال ( تذكر يوسف وكيف هرب من امرأة فوتيفار قبل الناموس اصلا ... وقال ان هذا شر عظيم )​


ولم يتكلم عن الايمان بالمسيح .​


----------



## new_osamah (11 فبراير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> اما عن قول بولس
> 
> *rom 2:14 *
> 
> ...



ياريت توضحلي اكثر الجزء ده

سلام ونعمه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 فبراير 2010)

عندما قال بولس الرسول هذا .. فهو يوبخ اليهود الذين استخدموا الناموس فى ادانة الاخرين ( الامم ) .. لذا قال لهم بولس ان الاعمال الصالحة ايضا توجد عند الامم ( اللانهم يعتبروا ناموس لانفسهم ..

انظر هذا التوضيح


> تحوّل الناموس في حياة اليهود عن غايته الإلهية، فعِوض أن يكون علّة إدراكهم لخطاياهم وشعورهم بالحاجة إلى عمل الله الخلاصي، تحوّل إلى تشامخ وكبرياء بأنهم عارفو الحق ومعلموه، فصاروا ديّانين للأمم، الأمر الذي أسقطهم تحت دينونة الله. إذن فالناموس ليس غاية في ذاته، إنما يليق أن نحتضنه ونحفظه لا خلال المعرفة الفكرية النظرية، وإنما خلال معرفة الحياة العمليّة والخبرة المُعاشة يوميًا، فيصير علّة تكليلنا، لهذا يقول الرسول:




انظر معى فى نفس الاصحاح
*Rom 2:1 ​*​​لِذلِكَ أَنْتَ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ، كُلُّ مَنْ يَدِينُ. لأَنَّكَ فِي مَا تَدِينُ غَيْرَكَ تَحْكُمُ عَلَى نَفْسِكَ. لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي تَدِينُ تَفْعَلُ تِلْكَ الأُمُورَ بِعَيْنِهَا! ​
*Rom 2:2 ​*​​وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ دَيْنُونَةَ اللهِ هِيَ حَسَبُ الْحَقِّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْلَ هذِهِ. ​
*​* 
*Rom 2:12 ​*​​لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ فَبِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ يَهْلِكُ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ فِي النَّامُوسِ فَبِالنَّامُوسِ يُدَانُ. ​
*Rom 2:13 ​*​​لأَنْ لَيْسَ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ النَّامُوسَ هُمْ أَبْرَارٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ، بَلِ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ بِالنَّامُوسِ هُمْ يُبَرَّرُونَ. ​*Rom 2:14 ​*​​لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ، مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ، فَهؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ، ​
*Rom 2:15 ​*​​الَّذِينَ يُظْهِرُونَ عَمَلَ النَّامُوسِ مَكْتُوبًا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ، شَاهِدًا أَيْضًا ضَمِيرُهُمْ وَأَفْكَارُهُمْ فِيمَا بَيْنَهَا مُشْتَكِيَةً أَوْ مُحْتَجَّةً، ​*Rom 2:17 ​*​​هُوَذَا أَنْتَ تُسَمَّى يَهُودِيًّا، وَتَتَّكِلُ عَلَى النَّامُوسِ، وَتَفْتَخِرُ بِاللهِ، ​*Rom 2:21 ​*​​فَأَنْتَ إِذًا الَّذِي تُعَلِّمُ غَيْرَكَ، أَلَسْتَ تُعَلِّمُ نَفْسَكَ؟ الَّذِي تَكْرِزُ: أَنْ لاَ يُسْرَقَ، أَتَسْرِقُ؟ ​
*​**​**​* 

بولس الرسول هنا يتكلم عن ما جاء فى الناموس من اعمال ( مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ، )
.. منع السرقة ومنع الزنا و ....

ولكنه لم يتكلم ويقول ان من لم يؤمن بالمسيح فهو ناموس لنفسه .. 

يا ريت اكون وضحت ..
اقرأ هنا لتفاصيل ازيد ..http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/romya2.htm

سلام المسيح معاك


----------



## baher 1 (11 فبراير 2010)

baher 1 قال:


> طيب انا كدا تهت فى الموضوع
> 
> انا عايز اعرف العذاب فى جهنم هل هو
> 
> ...



يا جماعة حد يرد عليا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 فبراير 2010)

عندما قال الله فى الكتاب عن بحيرة النار والكبريت .. فالبعض قال انه عقاب جسدى فعلى والبعض قال انه مجرد رمز لمكان العقاب .. ( حيث قال المسيح وهناك يكون البكاء صرير الاسنان .. اى الندم الشديد )

اعتقد ان الجواب مش مهم .. المهم ان نتحاشى هذا العقاب

على العموم .. انتظر رد الاخوة الاعلم منى ..
سلام المسيح


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2010)

متهيألي ممكن يكون فيه عذاب جسدي لأن الجسد اشترك في الخطية...

لكن الأساس في العذاب أنه من الندم و الحرمان من الله...إذ أن الله ليس منتقماً يغضب و يثور لأن البعض رفضوه لكنها النتيجة الطبيعية لمن يرفض تسليم حياته للرب...إذاً فليأخذها بعيداً...لكن عندها سيكتشف أنه أضرها كثيرأً بإرادته هو، و رغم كافة تحذيرات الله له


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (11 فبراير 2010)

*العقاب لله وحده وهو العادل ولا يحق لأحد ان يدلي بما يشاء ! *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 فبراير 2010)

صح تمام


----------

